# Cleaning out my Dad's garage. Found an old bike. 1940's era? Please help identify.



## MagicMo (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi there,
I was cleaning out my Dad's garage and came across his old bike. I remember him telling me it was from the 1940's. Let me know what you think. 
Thanks in advance!
Maureen
MagicMo32@cs.com


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks like a prewar DX tank and a bunch of non Schwinn parts...Colson maybe? Hard to tell from the pics


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 11, 2012)

Do you have better pics of the rear drop-out? I believe I see "ears" for a drop stand.  That would make it a '39


----------



## MagicMo (Nov 11, 2012)

*more pics*

More pics


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 11, 2012)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> Do you have better pics of the rear drop-out? I believe I see "ears" for a drop stand.  That would make it a '39




39 has a straight downtube (tube from headtube to bottom bracket)...note the seat stays (frame connection behind seatbost) not Schwinn...


----------



## ccmerz (Nov 11, 2012)

The year is 1940


----------



## MagicMo (Nov 11, 2012)

*question*



old hotrod said:


> 39 has a straight downtube (tube from headtube to bottom bracket)...note the seat stays (frame connection behind seatbost) not Schwinn...




Thanks for the info. Should I be looking for a schwinn seat in the garage? My dad was a bit of a hoarder and if there was another seat he would keep it, he didn't throw out ANYTHING!! This is nothing compared to what else I have to go through! I have already found about 200 old telephones (he was a Bell systems worker) and while it is fascinating it is overwhelming to say the least. 
Thanks!
Maureen


----------



## Relic (Nov 11, 2012)

*Magicmo*

Hey Magicmo, I know we talk bicycles here...but i am looking for a old 3 slot payphone the one that take a quarter, nickle and a dime as you are going through that stuff-Thanks


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 11, 2012)

*bike aint a scwhinn*

Its not a schwinn but the tank sure is. The tank is by far the best part to find. $200ish. The rest of the bike is not a schwinn. There are subtle non schwinn features that make me possitive that its not a schwinn. Any old bike parts in all conditions should be brought up here so you don't toss anything good. The phone might be awesome too. Any pics?


----------



## vincev (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey Magic,Welcome.If you have any pay phones,odd phones ,etc you might want to sell please let me know.I am looking for one.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 12, 2012)

I know this has been said before but it seems to be being glossed over.
*This is not a Schwinn bicycle!*
what it looks like is a bike made from two bikes. though the tank fits amazingly well it doesn't go with that frame.
the best way to identify the bike is to get a better photo of the bike from the chain guard side showing the whole bike. from there we can help you decipher your puzzle.


----------



## MagicMo (Nov 12, 2012)

*I will check*



Relic said:


> Hey Magicmo, I know we talk bicycles here...but i am looking for a old 3 slot payphone the one that take a quarter, nickle and a dime as you are going through that stuff-Thanks




All the phones are in the attic. I will check this weekend. If I was a betting woman, I'd say he has a couple of everything. I will snap some pics. I came across a huge box with the first Bell Videophone from 1964. I remember him telling me that the videophone was part of the New York worlds fair and that it turned out to be a flop. There are cases that I haven't even gone through yet. I saw Bell system signs, tools, cases, first aid, luggage and every phone under the sun. Some are still in the box and never opened. I will get back to you on Sunday.
Thanks,
Maureen


----------



## MagicMo (Nov 12, 2012)

*Thanks*



37fleetwood said:


> I know this has been said before but it seems to be being glossed over.
> *This is not a Schwinn bicycle!*
> what it looks like is a bike made from two bikes. though the tank fits amazingly well it doesn't go with that frame.
> the best way to identify the bike is to get a better photo of the bike from the chain guard side showing the whole bike. from there we can help you decipher your puzzle.




I am going there this weekend and I will take better pics now that I know what your looking for. My husband swears it is a schwinn. Considering he was minus 30 years old when my dad got the bike, I trust your opinion over his! Stay tuned, I will get more pics.
Thanks!
Maureen


----------



## MagicMo (Nov 12, 2012)

*sure thing*



vincev said:


> Hey Magic,Welcome.If you have any pay phones,odd phones ,etc you might want to sell please let me know.I am looking for one.




I will keep you posted. Going there over the weekend. I will snap some pics.


----------



## MagicMo (Nov 12, 2012)

*Checking*



Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Its not a schwinn but the tank sure is. The tank is by far the best part to find. $200ish. The rest of the bike is not a schwinn. There are subtle non schwinn features that make me possitive that its not a schwinn. Any old bike parts in all conditions should be brought up here so you don't toss anything good. The phone might be awesome too. Any pics?




Thanks for your help. I will keep you posted on the phone thing. I did snap a few pics of a crank phone and a bright orange dial phone I found in his garage.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 12, 2012)

So those phones must bolt on to a bicycle some how? So if you find any 60's Dodge van parts, I'm in.


----------



## OldRider (Nov 12, 2012)

Put a glass dome over that red phone and you have yourself the "bat phone"


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 12, 2012)

rustyspoke66 said:


> So those phones must bolt on to a bicycle some how? So if you find any 60's Dodge van parts, I'm in.




Real telephone men just carried everything on them in the old days, no need to mount stuff on your telephone service bike!!!!!!! Between me, my Wife, my Dad, and Father-in law, 123 total years of service in the Bell System up through the New AT&T and still counting.....

BTW, I'd like to see any unusual telephone items too.


----------



## Relic (Nov 12, 2012)

*Phone*



MagicMo said:


> All the phones are in the attic. I will check this weekend. If I was a betting woman, I'd say he has a couple of everything. I will snap some pics. I came across a huge box with the first Bell Videophone from 1964. I remember him telling me that the videophone was part of the New York worlds fair and that it turned out to be a flop. There are cases that I haven't even gone through yet. I saw Bell system signs, tools, cases, first aid, luggage and every phone under the sun. Some are still in the box and never opened. I will get back to you on Sunday.
> Thanks,
> Maureen




Thanks I appreciate it!


----------



## MagicMo (Nov 17, 2012)

*New pics. Hope this helps identify?!*



37fleetwood said:


> I know this has been said before but it seems to be being glossed over.
> *This is not a Schwinn bicycle!*
> what it looks like is a bike made from two bikes. though the tank fits amazingly well it doesn't go with that frame.
> the best way to identify the bike is to get a better photo of the bike from the chain guard side showing the whole bike. from there we can help you decipher your puzzle.




Hi there,
Can you take a look at the new pics I took. Let me know your thoughts.
I appreciate it
Maureen


----------



## MagicMo (Nov 17, 2012)

*I found one*



Relic said:


> Hey Magicmo, I know we talk bicycles here...but i am looking for a old 3 slot payphone the one that take a quarter, nickle and a dime as you are going through that stuff-Thanks




Hi There,
I am not even close to looking through all the phones, I did find a pay phone. It is missing the money tank. I am still checking for more.
Maureen


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 17, 2012)

MagicMo said:


> Hi there,
> Can you take a look at the new pics I took. Let me know your thoughts.
> I appreciate it
> MaureenView attachment 73935View attachment 73936View attachment 73937View attachment 73938View attachment 73939View attachment 73940View attachment 73941




OK, from the new photos, I'm going to say it's a Cleveland Welding made bike, probably a Montgomery Wards Hawthorne. these aren't my area of expertise, but there is a member who is very knowledgeable on these bikes. post these new photos again with a title asking for help on your Cleveland Welding, or Hawthorne or something like it and he should spot it.


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 17, 2012)

I never knew it was possible to mount a schwinn tank to a CW, ut its true


----------



## Relic (Nov 18, 2012)

*3 slot phone*



MagicMo said:


> Hi There,
> I am not even close to looking through all the phones, I did find a pay phone. It is missing the money tank. I am still checking for more.
> Maureen
> View attachment 73942View attachment 73943View attachment 73944View attachment 73945




I would love to talk with you about buying that phone or phones from you, here is my number you can call anytime-616-291-9221 thanks mike or text me yours and i could call you thank you for looking.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 19, 2012)

*Care to sell that tank?*

Haha...i got 160.00 on that tank if you want to sell it...


----------

